# Flat top stylus to camber feel good



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Just ride it, camber isn't that scary . Most camber nowadays isn't the wicked camber of old. There will be a minor learning curve, but if you have the basics down, you'll be fine. And if you don't like it, you can always sell it and get another board.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

^ I second what boisell said. Buy camber and sharpen your skills.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't sell it, keep it, you will grow into it.

What you need to do is to up your knowledge and skills... and a lesson or two. You might post a cell phone vid of you riding and we can give some feedback. Now that you have been riding for a bit, it's helpful to get some conceptual knowledge/understanding of how the board... more specifically to move and position your body to get the board to do what you want.

The thing to understand is that it's about the contact points and keeping your board moving in the direction of travel/force. AND understanding that if your body and board are moving in the same direction, there are no edges to catch. A couple of tips, is to keep your leading shoulder pointed within 45 degrees down the fall line. And as you get better keep that leading shoulder pointed straight down the fall line and learn to move the board under your body. It's more efficient and faster to move the board under you, than to move your body over the board...simple physics of moving mass. At some point you will progress to a level of rarely catching an edge, will enjoy and use the camber to pop to the next turn. A lot of this is just a mental game of being more mentally aggressive and pushing yourself out of the comfort zone. Another thing, is to ride up...like in tennis, you play up, ride with folks who are 1-2 levels better and then just try to keep up. Get out of your head and let your body just do...you will amaze yourself at what you can actually do. Have a great season... Best and Welcome.

Maybe watch the creepy basement video Creepy Basement vid needs Stickied! | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums

Malcom Moore on YT CORRECT SNOWBOARD POSTURE WITH ONE SIMPLE DRILL - YouTube


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't sell it, keep it, you will grow into it.
> 
> What you need to do is to up your knowledge and skills... and a lesson or two. You might post a cell phone vid of you riding and we can give some feedback. Now that you have been riding for a bit, it's helpful to get some conceptual knowledge/understanding of how the board... more specifically to move and position your body to get the board to do what you want.
> 
> ...


Also the best thing that improved our riding so quickly was time on the hill, me and my buddies all worked together at a cabinet shop on second shift which was four 10hr days, so we were riding every Fri, Sat and Sunday at Baker for several years. Even today at 56 we ride more free days then paid with our passes and have been for decades.

So if you’re going once a month, or a couple times a season you’ll eventually get better but maybe not at the speed you’d like.


----------

